
Apple just told the world it has no idea who the Mac is for - panic
https://medium.com/charged-tech/apple-just-told-the-world-it-has-no-idea-who-the-mac-is-for-722a2438389b
======
robotbikes
The dongle situation is a little out of control especially considering how
Apple charges nearly 60$ for each adapter.

~~~
grzm
What dongles are you referring to? I'm sure there are some out there that are
pricey. Looking at Apple's site for dongles and cables associated with the new
USB-C ports, the most expensive I see is a Thunderbolt 3 to Thunderbolt 2,
which gets to $55 assuming over 10% tax. The rest are from $19 to $35.

Yeah, it would be nice if they were cheaper, but we can say that about
anything, can't we? :)

USB-C to USB $19

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ1M2AM/A/usb-c-to-usb-
ada...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MJ1M2AM/A/usb-c-to-usb-adapter)

USB-C to Lightning Cable (1 m) $25

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0X2AM/A/usb-c-to-
lightni...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0X2AM/A/usb-c-to-lightning-
cable-1-m)

USB-C to Lightning Cable (2 m) $35

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MKQ42AM/A/usb-c-to-
lightni...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MKQ42AM/A/usb-c-to-lightning-
cable-2-m)

Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C) to Thunderbolt 2 Adapter $49

[http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MMEL2AM/A/thunderbolt-3-us...](http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MMEL2AM/A/thunderbolt-3-usb-
c-to-thunderbolt-2-adapter)

------
rms_returns
Off topic, have Apple ever officially acknowledged that their OS is a rip-off
of FreeBSD project, or even given them credits anywhere?

~~~
grzm
Are you referring to NeXTSTEP? Darwin? I don't think they've ever tried to
hide it.

NeXTSTEP was openly Unix, based on BSD and Mach. NeXT workstations were
specifically designed with computer scientists and researchers that were
familiar with Unix systems in mind.

[http://opensource.apple.com/release/mac-
os-x-100/](http://opensource.apple.com/release/mac-os-x-100/)

 _" Beneath the easy-to-use interface of Mac OS X is a rock-solid, UNIX
foundation."_

Granted, it doesn't explicitly list BSD there, though I think it's relatively
well-known history, at least among people who care.

What makes you describe it as a "rip-off"? I get the impression you feel that
Apple is trying to hide something, or did something improper. Would you
elaborate on what you're getting at?

Edit to add: Minor note. FreeBSD dates back to 1992, while NeXTSTEP
development started before October, 1988. Both share code from BSD.

~~~
mveety
Yes but IIRC most of the userland and many of the libraries are from FreeBSD.

~~~
Someone
They do not hide that they are from BSD. man pages start with, for example,

    
    
        LS(1)    BSD General Commands Manual    LS(1)
    

and end with

    
    
        BSD      May 19, 2002                     BSD
    

Also, running strings on binaries such as cp or mv, "FreeBSD" is one of the
first strings.

I don't think one can demand or expect more from a project that uses BSD-
licensed userland (for gnu tools, one would expect '\--help' to show the gnu
heritage, but as far as I am aware, BSD tools typically don't have a 'help'
feature)

